# Beeman 1073 (RS2)



## bigbadwulff (Apr 1, 2010)

I know some will scoff at an air gun from Wal-Mart. But this is really a decent gun.
A few things you need to do to make it work very well.

-A thicker breech seal(O-ring). Got one at Advance Auto
-re-crown the barrel
-blue loctite the scope mounting bolts

That's it. This turns a $129 air rifle into a very good shooter.

Plus as .177 and .22 barrel are included. Comes with a good adjustable trigger(RS2). Scope is extremely clear and the ocular is adjustable.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

bigbadwulff said:


> I know some will scoff at an air gun from Wal-Mart. But this is really a decent gun.
> A few things you need to do to make it work very well.
> 
> -A thicker breech seal(O-ring). Got one at Advance Auto
> ...


Do you have any pictures of groups at 25 yards or 50 yards?


----------



## bigbadwulff (Apr 1, 2010)

Will work on that. Here's one from 30 feet(scope sighting in distance). This was shot with arm rest only. No sand bags, no nothing.
0.177 barrel with Crosman hollow points. The shot that is a little left was me trying to make a circle out of the group so it was pulled left a bit.


----------



## dgaf (Sep 26, 2011)

i got one to and for the price i am very happy with it .i only use the 22cal just so i dont have too site the scope in a bunch of times .but all in all good gun.i got my son a gamo for $200 and the rs2 is a better gun could have saved $100 and got him the same one .


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

If it works OK and has enough power for what you will be shooting at and the accuracy is what you want... what else is there?

Some inexpensive rifles are just fine. One of these days when you compare it to a top end rifle you may see what the difference is. Does not mean you will change rifles, just that there are real differences in various models at various price levels. A lot like a VW and a Mercedes and a Bentley.

Good shooting. Hope you have a fine time with it. Eventually you might want to do a tune job on the rifle. That will probably enhance it a bit.


----------



## dgaf (Sep 26, 2011)

ya i know what you mean i just cant go out and buy a bmw thats why i drive a ford but like i said for the price its a good gun.


----------

